# This being a SENIOR board



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

It occurs to me there should be a place here (not just a thread) where we can inform the members of our intentions permanently.  Example:  If AZ Jim doesn't post for 30 days he maybe hospitalized, If he doesn't post in 45 days, he is gone (passed on).  We could all have an idea as to what to expect should we miss a member for awhile by checking there.  Also If the member is going offline for any reason he could let us know there.  This wouldn't be a foolproof method of keeping tabs on our friends but it's better than nothing.  Let's face it, we do die.  What do you think?


----------



## oakapple (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't think we need worry about this Jim, people will realise after a while that we are either gone ( in any sense) or in hospital etc or extended holiday if we don't post for a long time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

I think it's a good idea tbh Jim, because we're more like an extended family on here than a discussion board per se..... if a regular poster hasn't been seen for say a month and hasn't posted their intention of being away, perhaps admin could drop them an email to just to remind them we're all missing them. Admin are the only people who have everyone's email addresses..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I don't think we need worry about this Jim, people will realise after a while that we are either gone ( in any sense) or in hospital etc or extended holiday if we don't post for a long time.


Maybe, but I think some of us might like a guidline.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 1, 2015)

I like to come and go and be mysterious!


----------



## oakapple (Jun 1, 2015)

It may feel a bit ' Big Brother Is Watching You '?


----------



## whisteria (Jun 1, 2015)

A nice thought Jim and a good idea,


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

LOL.. OA, I think we all do that a little bit, if we're  just not in the mood to post..or if we're not well for a few days or even if your PC is down for a while, but if it's someone who posts regularly for months or years and they suddenly disappear for weeks without letting us know they're not gonna be posting.. I think we would be letting ourselves down by calling ourselves friends to not at least try and find out if they're ok..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

oakapple said:


> It may feel a bit ' Big Brother Is Watching You '?



It would be voluntary OA.  No need to log into it if worries you.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Holly has the same thought I have.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL.. OA, I think we all do that a little bit, if we're  just not in the mood to post..or if we're not well for a few days or even if your PC is down for a while, but if it's someone who posts regularly for months or years and they suddenly disappear for weeks without letting us know they're not gonna be posting.. I think we would be letting ourselves down by calling ourselves friends to not at least try and find out if they're ok..



I do agree with ^  If someone hasn't posted in a while, whom I'm used to seeing post more than a little of the time and there's a sudden stop, I do wonder if they're ok, I don't always make my concern known, but, I do think about the person, if it's someone I have a regular dialogue with, I would hope they would appreciate a little bit of the concern, I know I would, but, I respect the right to privacy and not to be bothered as well.  People could always include such a detail in their profile if the change were to take place.  It could read, "STHOOMB


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2015)

I understand the rationale behind Jim's idea but my philosophical leanings don't allow me to fully embrace it. If I don't post for a while then either I've "retired" from the board, I'm out of reach of a computer or I'm hospitalized or dead - in none of these cases could anyone change my circumstances, just offer condolences (that I wouldn't see) which, while fuzzy-wuzzy, wouldn't help.

I also wonder what the good is of knowing if someone is deceased - it isn't as if you're going to attend the funeral. Isn't this more just a nod toward our innate curiosity?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I do agree with ^  If someone hasn't posted in a while, whom I'm used to seeing post more than a little of the time and there's a sudden stop, I do wonder if their ok, I don't always make my concern known, but, I do think about the person, if it's someone I have a regular dialogue with, I would hope they would appreciate a little bit of the concern, I know I would, but, I respect the right to privacy and not to be bothered as well.  People could always include such a detail in their profile if the change were to take place.  It could read, "STHOOMB



So it that a yea or nay?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

Agree with oakapple and SiFuPhil, but to expand:

This is an internet message board/forum – not a place where anyone has to check in on a regular basis or keep others informed about their plans. If someone wants to do that, fine, but :shrug: I may be wrong, but I don't think everyone keeps track of who hasn't posted for whatever period of time.

I think maybe too much is being made of someone not posting for awhile. Maybe they’re busy, maybe they just don’t want to post (they prefer to just read), maybe they have medical issues which they prefer not to share because it's nobody’s business, or maybe they no longer want to participate (gasp!) and don't care to post a "Goodbye Cruel Forum" farewell. Or maybe they found a different online community that they like better (gasp!). It happens.

Just because members are seniors doesn’t obligate them to let everyone know they are alive and well, oe that they have a busy scuedule on the horizon. That’s for people in our real lives.

And what if someone is not “okay”? What are SF members supposed to do about it? On one hand it might be seen as ‘nice’ that someone is ‘concerned’, but exactly _what are they going to do about it?_ There are no real names/phone numbers/in case of emergency contact information, etc. I think an email from a message board administrator is a very bad idea….definitely a “Big Brother” watching vibe. (Do the administrators have that kind of free time?) And no one needs to reply to such an email and come to the board and post/explain. Some might think "wtf"  and ignore. 

People of all ages get busy, travel, and live their lives. Just because someone hasn’t posted doesn’t mean they are seriously ill, fell down the basement stairs, or that they died.


----------



## merlin (Jun 1, 2015)

Seems like a good idea Jim as others have said, though if I did suddenly pass away, I would endeavour to let you all know from the other side assuming the technology is there


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

It was just a thought....No biggie.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So it that a yea or nay?



Neutral, either way is fine by me, I think it's a nice idea, but if most find it intrusive, than, whatever, take it to the mods and if people feel very strongly about it on the yay side, I'm cool with it, as long as there's an option for those who don't like the idea to opt out.

But if I had to vote, I would vote on the yay side.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Phil asks "Isn't this more just a nod toward our innate curiosity?"  Answer:  Substitute the word "concern" for "curiosity" and the answer is yes.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Neutral, either way is fine by me, I think it's a nice idea, but if most find it intrusive, than, whatever, take it to the mods and if people feel very strongly about it on the yay side, I'm cool with it, as long as there's an option for those who don't like the idea to opt out.
> 
> But if I had to vote, I would vote on the yay side.



The option is to not opt in.  I said voluntary.  It was just an idea.  A trial balloon, nothing more.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Phil asks "Isn't this more just a nod toward our innate curiosity?"  Answer:  Substitute the word "concern" for "curiosity" and the answer is yes.



Well-played, sir, well-played!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

merlin said:


> Seems like a good idea Jim as others have said, though if I did suddenly pass away, I would endeavour to let you all know from the other side assuming the technology is there



LOL me too Merlin... ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL me too Merlin... ...



Houdini couldn't do it in spite of his promise to do so.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

Well you never know Jim...technology might have reached heaven by now.. but let's hope none of us are going there for a very long time..


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2015)

I think that I'll tell my adult kids, that should I die, send the forum a message to that effect.

I'm sure that a few would be interested and many couldn't care less.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I think that I'll tell my adult kids, that should I die, send the forum a message to that effect.
> 
> I'm sure that a few would be interested and many couldn't care less.



Most of us would care John.


----------



## Lon (Jun 1, 2015)

Good idea Jim and maybe our Profile page would be the ideal place to set it up.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks Jim,  But you can't speak for some others.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Thanks Jim,  But you can't speak for some others.



True, but you can count me in as one who would care Falcon..


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you Holly.  But I wasn't seeking sympathy.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a list of people to be notified that I keep with my Will.  I'll make sure SF is on it along with my login info.  But Jim's idea is good too.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It was just a thought....No biggie.


It's a good thought Jim because people do make connections and worry when someone is MIA.

When I left Sydney for a week last month I let the mods know in case anyone raised the question. 
For a more serious/unexpected event I carry a small notebook which contains all my online usernames and passwords and hubby knows that I would like him to log on and tell people what has happened.

On my first forum an elderly long time member fell and broke both of her arms? collarbones? and could not use the computer. She was also very bruised. Her daughter logged on for her and gave us updates of her recovery. I thought it was a good idea and everyone was able to send messages to her. Eventually she was able to resume posting for herself.

My little notebook also contains a lot of information that will be useful if I have a sudden medical emergency and I am hospitalised. I was present when an elderly woman had a severe stroke and we found one of these little books in her handbag. It allowed us to contact her daughter quickly and to give important information about her medications and medical history to the hospital. I've decided to add a bit of non essential info as well.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 2, 2015)

I think most of us would care.


----------



## koala (Jun 2, 2015)

Jim it may help members who want the world to know they are going into hospital or going on holidays but that is the end until and if they return.

But in an emergency trip to the hospital or falling off the perch it will not be possible to advise and there will not be any advantage.

Maybe in reverse some people may wish to advise the world that they have been in hospital and been on holidays on return in a post.

This is the most important part of my message......The owner of another forum currently is in hospital and people are wanting to ring or go and see the owner and the assistant to the owner is having to keep them from invading the owners privacy and letting him rest and recoup.Imagine what you would feel like if members of the forum kept coming to see you when you are just an unknown person on the forum. Could get out of control.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 2, 2015)

I think the answers looking at all of us !!!!!!!!!! If we didnt want to know each other we wouldnt join a forum such as this one in the first place,
Now some people like to talk alot (nothing wrong with that) and some people like to listern and say little  (nothing wrong with that)
But to be part or should i say taking part in our own comphy was is whats important and even the ones that are not "shall we say in the front line still in the their hearts like to feel they're part of this group of old farts just being old (and nothing wrong with that).


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 2, 2015)

Funny you should mention this as SeaBreeze has been AWOL since 5/25 !!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Funny you should mention this as SeaBreeze has been AWOL since 5/25 !!



I noticed that too Ken, I was wondering if perhaps she'd gone on a trip..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Maybe a Senior Forums Alert Necklace should be offered so that if we become incapacitated we could just push a button and relieve any anxiety here for the moment...nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah... I was just thinking that we hadn't heard from SB in awhile...   Ask Matrix...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2015)

SeaBreeze is probably camping. Not for sure, but they go quite a lot.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 2, 2015)

Seabreeze is on a camping trip.  I think for 2 weeks.


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

I am off on my travels/holidays/vacation again on Thursday, a month in Russia with Lisa then a month together in Indonesia, back in the UK in August, I will continue posting though whenever possible. :sunglass:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes, I plan to be buried with my iPad and a good bottle of gin just in case...


----------



## oakapple (Jun 2, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I understand the rationale behind Jim's idea but my philosophical leanings don't allow me to fully embrace it. If I don't post for a while then either I've "retired" from the board, I'm out of reach of a computer or I'm hospitalized or dead - in none of these cases could anyone change my circumstances, just offer condolences (that I wouldn't see) which, while fuzzy-wuzzy, wouldn't help.
> 
> I also wonder what the good is of knowing if someone is deceased - it isn't as if you're going to attend the funeral. Isn't this more just a nod toward our innate curiosity?


I agree totally with what Phil says.Although,It's nice to think that people may care, there is nothing anyone can do and the poster won't see it anyway.


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I agree totally with what Phil says.Although,It's nice to think that people may care, there is nothing anyone can do and the poster won't see it anyway.



I partly agree oakapple, but isn't it also in human nature to care what has happened to someone you have got to know, whether on a forum or in the physical world. 
We create attachments to people and I have sometimes found myself looking up a film star, an actor or a singer, to see if they are still alive. I discovered recently that Rod McKuen died earlier this year unknown to me, and felt a sadness that he was no longer here. I met him a couple of times in the UK when he did tours back in the '70s. Its difficult to put into words, but its something along the lines of the poem

No man is an island,
Entire of itself,
Every man is a piece of the continent,
A part of the main.
If a clod be washed away by the sea,
Europe is the less.
As well as if a promontory were.
As well as if a manor of thy friend's
Or of thine own were:
Any man's death diminishes me,
Because I am involved in mankind,
And therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; 
It tolls for thee.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

I was on another forum for a long time..  Members there became very close.   On occasion, a member would die and of course it was a shock to everyone... and brought sadness..   So the forum created an  "In Memory of" section where people could go and post memories of that person, or just post about feelings and sadness.  It was almost like having a wake.   Everyone knows wakes are meant for the living, not for the deceased.  They are a way of finding closure. 

People on forums can become very close.. and when someone dies it's like losing an IRL friend.. after all, we ARE real people behind our screen names.  Perhaps a special section dedicated to those who have died would be an idea.. Maybe it's a morbid thing, but just a thought.

Of couse it still doesn't solve the problem of finding out if someone is dead... or ill, or simply on vacation.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

I was on a very large forum that has since closed and that also had an "in memory" section.  I was on there long enough to know at least 25 people that have died....more than have died in my real life.   Some I sent cards to the family and one was so well loved and appreciated that 4 of us chipped in and sent a wreath to his funeral.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 2, 2015)

That was very thoughtful of you LynnD.   (I luv your avatar picture.  Is that REALLY YOU ?)


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

Falcon said:


> That was very thoughtful of you LynnD.   (I luv your avatar picture.  Is that REALLY YOU ?)



Thanks, falcon....Yes, it's me.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 2, 2015)

Ya coulda fooled me.   :lol1:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2015)

To me, a “friend” or a “friendship” is a _very _special thing, and I don’t use the terms lightly (although I think most people do).  A friend is someone I’ve met in person, spent quite a bit of time with, and shared thoughts, feelings, and experiences with.  Most people I consider friends are people I’ve know for years (usually a lot of years). Usually we’ve been to each other’s homes, I’ve also met their spouse/SO, and sometimes their children or other relatives.  Sure, there are different degrees of friendship and different types of friendships, but (again, for me) we have to have met in person.  

When I was working I used to hear people refer to co-workers as friends, but I was always reluctant to label someone a friend (or consider myself their friend) simply because we got along, worked well together, and sometimes ate lunch together.  And I’ve lost count of the people who allowed their so-called friendship to affect their jobs, and it resulted in problems.

As far as online, I think there is a difference between being friendly, interacting pleasantly, having fun, and exchanging opinions vs being “friends”.  Sure, the term “friend” is used in forums and other places like Facebook, but I just can’t feel close to people I haven’t met in person and spent time with.  I can (and have) felt an attachment of some sort, but that’s not friendship, imo.  Also, people are often quick to defriend/drop an online “friend” when the truth is they were never really “friends” at all (except _maybe_ in the mind of one of them). :shrug:

While I realize that might not be the way others see it, it is the way I feel and, as the saying goes, it works for me.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Ya coulda fooled me.   :lol1:


Whatever do you mean?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 2, 2015)

:wave:     LOL


----------



## oakapple (Jun 3, 2015)

It would be impossible to find out if anyone had actually died, and possibly intrusive.As to sending cards and wreaths, you would need the persons address, none of us surely want our real names and addresses published anywhere on the forum?I know that we do wonder where people have gone sometimes, but as Applecruncher says, we are not real friends in real life, nice though it is, to have a connection and chat on here.


----------



## koala (Jun 3, 2015)

Applecruncher I must agree with most of your post. Real friends are few and hard to find. Yes we get to know something about a person on a forum and think we know them but unless the friendship is face to face over a period of time real friendship cannot be confirmed.
Some "friends" on forums actually thought they could form a marriage life, but after they meet a few times called it off as they never really knew the other person.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 3, 2015)

It's not impossible to know if someone has died.   In previous forums, people that were ill made arrangements for a spouse or child to go into the forum and message one of the members to tell the forum of their passing.  So it can be arranged..And some forum members have exchanged phone numbers, or are friends on FB..   I have several FB friends that previously were on a forum with me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 3, 2015)

I disagree that you have to meet someone in person in order to be 'friends'.  I made many friends on an American Expat forum, some of them from as far back as 2002.  I met a few in person, some I didn't.  But I certainly consider the ones I've only known online for up to 13 years as 'friends'. I am FB friends with a lot of people that I knew on a baby boomer forum that became defunct.  I exchange xmas cards with several of them.  They are also 'friends'.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree that people on forums can become very good friends. My son moderates a type of forum and has become good friends with several of its participants.  In fact one of his friends did die in a road accident a year ago and he was informed by other members the forum, who knew him personally. Needless to say, he was devastated.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 3, 2015)

And the word "Friend" can have different degrees.   I have two friends... one I've known for 62 years.. the other for 60 years.. and that's it.. just two of those, they are precious to me.. in that we have shared our entire lives.   On the other hand, I have people I call friends who I have varying degrees of longevity and intimacy, but I still call them friends and I still value them.  I don't value them less... only differently..


----------



## LynnD (Jun 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It's not impossible to know if someone has died.   In previous forums, people that were ill made arrangements for a spouse or child to go into the forum and message one of the members to tell the forum of their passing.  So it can be arranged..And some forum members have exchanged phone numbers, or are friends on FB..   I have several FB friends that previously were on a forum with me.



So do I, I have also talked on the phone with some.  Also have met one or two in person. There are many forum members that have my phone number and address.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> ... As far as online, I think there is a difference between being friendly, interacting pleasantly, having fun, and exchanging opinions vs being “friends”.  Sure, the term “friend” is used in forums and other places like Facebook, but I just can’t feel close to people I haven’t met in person and spent time with.  I can (and have) felt an attachment of some sort, but that’s not friendship, imo.  Also, people are often quick to defriend/drop an online “friend” when the truth is they were never really “friends” at all (except _maybe_ in the mind of one of them). :shrug:



I've found that what works for me is to differentiate between "friends" and "acquaintances". 

To paraphrase the old joke, acquaintances know I've killed someone but won't tell the police.

Friends help me bury the bodies.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 3, 2015)

:goodone::goodone:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

I think this thing has grown from my original idea into much much more.  All I meant is for the willing member to simply say somewhere "if I don't post for X days and haven't said goodbye, I am dead".  If I intend to go otherwise I will post it in my profile.  Simple, not intrusive, not and admission of BFFL with anyone....no biggie.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 4, 2015)

I guess that some people will do this Jim, if it is what they want.we are just all different, with this sort of thing.Will you be doing it?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I think this thing has grown from my original idea into much much more.  All I meant is for the willing member to simply say somewhere "if I don't post for X days and haven't said goodbye, I am dead".  If I intend to go otherwise I will post it in my profile.  Simple, not intrusive, not and admission of BFFL with anyone....no biggie.


I personally think it's nice to have someone looking out for "us" I have been on the sick list lately with BP problems , spent two days in hospital. I just didn't feel up to posting so I was "missing" for almost two weeks...
A few days ago a dear fellow member contacted me via PM to inquire if I was OK which really boosted me, I'm with you we are all getting into our use by date years and it's nice to have someone out there looking out for us partially if a person lives alone. If it happens I'm missing for more than two weeks I'm more than happy to be contacted by any of of wonderfull members to say are You OK ?? 
Thanks Jim
:thankyou1:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2015)

One of the forums, that I Moderated, we had the PM Feature set for a Member to get an instant e mail when they received a PM. This was set up by default (when you joined). This way if a member had missed someone they can try to contact them via PM..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2015)

I get an instant email whenever I receive a PM on SF Ken...doesn't everyone on here ?


----------



## merlin (Jun 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I get an instant email whenever I receive a PM on SF Ken...doesn't everyone on here ?


Yes I do!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I get an instant email whenever I receive a PM on SF Ken...doesn't everyone on here ?



...I don't recall getting one..

Edit: I see that I have it checked for e mail..


----------



## Kadee (Jun 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I get an instant email whenever I receive a PM on SF Ken...doesn't everyone on here ?


I get an email when, I receive a PM on SF , I also get a pop up on the SF site to say I have a PM. Is it an option in settings to choose if you want to receive PM Holly  ??? Don't remember without going to look ..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for your recent PM....


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I get an instant email whenever I receive a PM on SF Ken...doesn't everyone on here ?



I do too.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 6, 2015)

I had the email option turned off, as it was getting annoying.You can choose it or not.The notification at the top of the page is enough to tell you if you have any mail.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 6, 2015)

Then there could be another option.. and this of course would be completely up to the individual.. give one person you trust your phone number.   Another option would be to instruct your spouse or your child or a good friend to come on the site and tell the members you have died, or you are incapacitated...etc..  Another completely optional thing.  I have been on forums where we were told by a relative of a poster that that poster passed away..  It just depends on how you feel about forums and forum friends.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

A few know my email but if I'm dead, that won't help except that I'm not answering which would be a clue because I'm really prompt in replying.  But here are other reasons why one can't reply to an email.

I guess I could tell my daughter to get on my sites and let them know...I'm still new here so don't know if people would even realize I'm gone or even care.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 6, 2015)

LynnD said:


> A few know my email but if I'm dead, that won't help except that I'm not answering which would be a clue because I'm really prompt in replying.  But here are other reasons why one can't reply to an email.
> 
> I guess I could tell my daughter to get on my sites and let them know...I'm still new here so don't know if people would even realize I'm gone or even care.


We care....


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 6, 2015)

LynnD said:


> A few know my email but if I'm dead, that won't help except that I'm not answering which would be a clue because I'm really prompt in replying.  But here are other reasons why one can't reply to an email.
> 
> I guess I could tell my daughter to get on my sites and let them know...I'm still new here so don't know if people would even realize I'm gone or even care.



of course we would..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 6, 2015)

I keep signed on... my husband would come and tell people if anything happened.. "This is QS's husband.. sorry to inform you she kicked the bucket last week"   carry on..   lol!!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

I live alone....maybe I can train my dog and have a special paw print set up and he could hit that....if you see a paw print, I'm dead.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> of course we would..



awwwww, shucks, but thanks.  I really like all the people on here.  It's a good place.   We can have fun but also discuss serious issues.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

LynnD said:


> A few know my email but if I'm dead, that won't help except that I'm not answering which would be a clue because I'm really prompt in replying.  But here are other reasons why one can't reply to an email.
> 
> I guess I could tell my daughter to get on my sites and let them know...I'm still new here so don't know if people would even realize I'm gone or even care.



I would care.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I would care.



thanks...I've made some great friends on here already!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

I should tell my husband to let people know if I've snuffed it.  Got FB friends as well and am always signed into both.  I've been told about two FB friends (that I hadn't met in person) that died and their family let us know what happened.  One was awaiting a transplant that never came through.  And recently a FB friend was in the hospital for lung cancer and her family kept her friends posted on her progress.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2015)

Gosh, you people are making me really sad, I don't want to think of some of you as having ever passed on while I'm on this site.   This is enough to make me not want the updates.    Oh well, death is part of life, guess I should be used to it by now.  Still, could you all just be a busy, even sick, but never die, at least not until I'm gone at least. So I don't have to worry.  PROMISE ME!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Gosh, you people are making me really said, I don't want to think of some of you as having ever passed on while I'm on this site.   This is enough to make me not want the updates.    Oh well, death is part of life, guess I should be used to it by now.  Still, could you all just be a busy, even sick, but never die, at least not untill I'm gone at least. So I don't have to worry.  PROMISE ME!



Okay, okay.  I promise not to snuff it.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't want to die either .....sadly I've know too many online friends that have.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Okay, okay.  I promise not to snuff it.



Thank you, I feel so much better.  I for sure, don't want to see you go anywhere other than on lots or fun adventures. .

And on that note, I'm dead out of here, time for some movie viewing.  NETFLIX!  here I come.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Thank you, I feel so much better.  I for sure, don't want to see you go anywhere other than on lots or fun adventures. .
> 
> And on that note, I'm dead out of here, time for some movie viewing.  NETFLIX!  here I come.



Me too.  More adventures!  I need to remain healthy and alive for at least 20 more years so I can see most of the countries I want to!


----------

